# Echolot Neuling, brauche dringend Hilfe !



## nikobellic1887 (31. August 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe mich dazu entschieden mir ein Echolot zuzulegen. Allerdings habe ich 0 Ahnung davon, ich weiß nichtmal was man alles braucht, damit es auch wirklich funktioniert am Ende. |uhoh:

So ein paar Daten, wofür ich es benötige.

- Diverse Seen, bis ca 25m Tiefe. 

- Ostsee, bis 25 m Tiefe.

- Sollte aber auch Flachbereiche 1-5m anzeigen.

- Des weiteren sollten Barschberge, Kanten, Strukturen an     sich erkennbar sein.

- Fischsicheln oder Symbole

- Muss nicht unbedingt GPS haben.

- Farbdisplay wäre ganz schön, aber nicht zwingend.

Ich werde das Echolot zu 95% an einem unmotorisierten Ruderboot benötigen, das heißt es sollte nicht 3h lang davor montiert werden müssen, ist sowas möglich?!

Die restlichen 5% auf nem größeren Motorboot auf der Ostsee. #6

Habt ihr Empfehlungen für mich ? Preis bitte nicht über 150€ wennmöglich . Es sollte dann auch direkt einsatzfähig sein & nicht noch Geberstange, Tasche, Geber etc dazugekauft werden müssen! #d

Hatte mich mal etwas umgeschaut & diese beiden Exemplare gefunden:

LOWRANCE Elite 3x Farbecholot für 105 €

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Echolot-Fisch...item2a42a94ef7

&

LOWRANCE X-4 für 90 €

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Lowrance-X-4-...item3f235d801a

Sind diese beiden Geräte kompletter Müll oder reichen sie aus? Wären die dann auch sofort einsatzbereit?

Wiegesagt, habe selber 0 Ahnung was man alles braucht etc..


Brauche HILFE ! :c:c:c:m


----------



## Esox 1960 (31. August 2014)

*AW: Echolot Neuling, brauche dringend Hilfe !*

Die Preise sind nur für die Geräte ,da brauchst Du noch einen Akku,Ladegerät,Geberstange oder Saugnapf um den Schwinger zu befestigen.Ansonsten würden meiner Meinung nach die beiden Geräte für 
Deine Zwecke erst mal ausreichen,auch wenn die Bildschirme von beiden Geräten recht klein sind.


----------



## nikobellic1887 (31. August 2014)

*AW: Echolot Neuling, brauche dringend Hilfe !*



Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Die Preise sind nur für die Geräte ,da brauchst Du noch einen Akku,Ladegerät,Geberstange oder Saugnapf um den Schwinger zu befestigen.Ansonsten würden meiner Meinung nach die beiden Geräte für
> Deine Zwecke erst mal ausreichen,auch wenn die Bildschirme von beiden Geräten recht klein sind.



ach reicht der Kram, der beim erstgenannten im Lieferumfang ist nicht aus? 

*Lieferumfang Festmontage*• Bildschirm
• Bildschirmhalter
• Stromkabel
• Geber (Tiefe) mit integriertem Temperatursensor
• Geberkabel
• Heckmontagehalterung
• Deutsche, englische und französiche Bedienungsanleitung 
• Befestigungsmaterial

Gut, Akku steht da nicht bei, was kostet so nen Teil ca?

& was bedeutet "Festmontage"? Heißt das ich kann das Teil dann erstmal 2 Stunden anbringen & Abbauen?


----------



## Esox 1960 (31. August 2014)

*AW: Echolot Neuling, brauche dringend Hilfe !*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/LOWRANCE-Elite-3x-Farbecholot-Portabel-Master-Plus-Geberstange-Tasche-/181505949539?pt=Angelzubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item2a4298ff63

Festmontage bedeutet, dass der Schwinger fest mit dem Boot verschraubt ist.
Da ist alles bei,aber 150 Piepen, da kommst Du nicht mit aus.


----------



## nikobellic1887 (31. August 2014)

*AW: Echolot Neuling, brauche dringend Hilfe !*



Esox 1960 schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/LOWRANCE-Elite-3x-Farbecholot-Portabel-Master-Plus-Geberstange-Tasche-/181505949539?pt=Angelzubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item2a4298ff63
> 
> Festmontage bedeutet, dass der Schwinger fest mit dem Boot verschraubt ist.
> Da ist alles bei,aber 150 Piepen, da kommst Du nicht mit aus.



Gut, & dieses Paket ist vom preisleistungsverhältnis dann auch gut oder gibts wenn man nochmal 50 € draufpackt bessere Alternativen? Was würdest DU/IHR  denn einem Anfänger wie mir empfehlen, unter genannten Umständen & es sollte halt portable sein ?


----------



## Esox 1960 (31. August 2014)

*AW: Echolot Neuling, brauche dringend Hilfe !*

Für Deine Zwecke erst mal vollkommen ausreichend.
(Ist natürlich nur meine Meinung.)


----------



## nikobellic1887 (31. August 2014)

*AW: Echolot Neuling, brauche dringend Hilfe !*



Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Für Deine Zwecke erst mal vollkommen ausreichend.
> (Ist natürlich nur meine Meinung.)



Was heißt denn "erstmal" wars bei dir so, dass du iwann mehr brauchtest? & vorallem wozu?


----------



## Esox 1960 (31. August 2014)

*AW: Echolot Neuling, brauche dringend Hilfe !*

Na früher gabs erst mal nur schwarz/Weiß Geräte mit wenig Sendeleistung,dann kam Farbe ins Spiel usw. da kauft man sich schon irgenwann mal was neues.Vor allem wenn man hauptsächlich auf einem See fischt der 3000 ha. hat.


----------



## nikobellic1887 (31. August 2014)

*AW: Echolot Neuling, brauche dringend Hilfe !*



Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Na früher gabs erst mal nur schwarz/Weiß Geräte mit wenig Sendeleistung,dann kam Farbe ins Spiel usw. da kauft man sich schon irgenwann mal was neues.Vor allem wenn man hauptsächlich auf einem See fischt der 3000 ha. hat.



Ja gut, da hast du wohl recht! Ich weiß nicht, bin Auszubildender, 200€ sind auch nicht wenig Geld. Ich hoffe wenigstens, dass die Investition sich auch wirklich auszahlt & das Teil nicht schon nach nem Jahr den geist aufgibt :q

Hat sonst noch jemand Tipps oder Anregungen für mich? :l


----------



## Esox 1960 (1. September 2014)

*AW: Echolot Neuling, brauche dringend Hilfe !*

Ja,aber da hast Du denn schon mal was in Farbe und das ganze andere
Gerödel ist ja komplett dabei.
Übrigends,mein ältestes Echolot, ein Lowrance X-55 von 1993 nehme ich heute noch gerne mit zum angeln.Es arbeitet immer noch wie am ersten Tag.......auch wenn ich noch vier andere habe.


----------



## Martin70 (1. September 2014)

*AW: Echolot Neuling, brauche dringend Hilfe !*

Was nutzt ein Echolot, wenn man die Bilder nicht auswerten kann?
Wenn man die Bilder auswerten kann, kommt man sicher auch mit dem x4 gut klar. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Willi90 (1. September 2014)

*AW: Echolot Neuling, brauche dringend Hilfe !*

Habe auf dem Bodensee mit dem "Lowrance Mark5x Pro" auf 20 m gefischt. War mit dem Bild sehr zufreiden. Hat auch 2 verschieden einstellbare Kegel.


----------



## thorbs1887 (1. September 2014)

*AW: Echolot Neuling, brauche dringend Hilfe !*

Moin Maenners,
Ich bin grad dabei mir ein Echolot zu kaufen.
Leider bin ich da auf dem Gebiet absoluter Neuling.
Ich hab Null Ahnung worauf ich achten muss ...
Ich wäre sehr erfreut wenn einer von euch mir einen guten Rat geben kann.

Zu dem Gewaesser:
Binnen
Bis max 20m
Fische aber auch öfter an Stellen zwischen 3 und 5 Meter. 
Fehlt noch was ?

Hatte so an 200 Euro gedacht.

Hatte im Internet das Lowrance 5x Pro und DSI gefunden, sagte mir vom Preis her zu. Kann man das mir empfehlen ?

Vielen Dank fuer eure Hilfe,
Thorbs


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nikobellic1887 (1. September 2014)

*AW: Echolot Neuling, brauche dringend Hilfe !*



thorbs1887 schrieb:


> Moin Maenners,
> Ich bin grad dabei mir ein Echolot zu kaufen.
> Leider bin ich da auf dem Gebiet absoluter Neuling.
> Ich hab Null Ahnung worauf ich achten muss ...
> ...


Plan nochmal ~100€ für geberstange, tasche etc ein.

wärst dann bei 300


----------



## nikobellic1887 (1. September 2014)

*AW: Echolot Neuling, brauche dringend Hilfe !*



Martin70 schrieb:


> Was nutzt ein Echolot, wenn man die Bilder nicht auswerten kann?
> Wenn man die Bilder auswerten kann, kommt man sicher auch mit dem x4 gut klar.
> 
> Gruß
> Martin



Ja, mir würden halt Strukturen für den See reichen & dass man auf der Ostsee Dorsche erkennt. Reicht dafür das Lawrence Elite 3x?


----------



## thorbs1887 (1. September 2014)

*AW: Echolot Neuling, brauche dringend Hilfe !*



nikobellic1887 schrieb:


> Plan nochmal ~100€ für geberstange, tasche etc ein.
> 
> wärst dann bei 300




Das mir klar, ich red jetzt auch nur von dem Echolot selber. 

Wäre das denn gut fuer das Gewässer ? 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nikobellic1887 (2. September 2014)

*AW: Echolot Neuling, brauche dringend Hilfe !*

Ich denke wenn meines für 206 € mit allem ausreichend ist, dann wird deines für 200€ ohne alles alle mal für diese Zwecke ausreichen!


----------



## nikobellic1887 (2. September 2014)

*AW: Echolot Neuling, brauche dringend Hilfe !*

So habe mir das gute Stück jetzt bestellt, was du mir empfohlen hast Esox, dankeschön! werde schauen ob die ~210€ gut angelegt waren & ich auf der Ostsee gut die Dorsche finden werde!


----------



## thorbs1887 (2. September 2014)

*AW: Echolot Neuling, brauche dringend Hilfe !*



nikobellic1887 schrieb:


> Ich denke wenn meines für 206 € mit allem ausreichend ist, dann wird deines für 200€ ohne alles alle mal für diese Zwecke ausreichen!




Was gabs denn bei dir gutes ?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nikobellic1887 (2. September 2014)

*AW: Echolot Neuling, brauche dringend Hilfe !*

LOWRANCE Elite 3x Farbecholot 

*Lieferumfang Portabel Master Plus
* 
• Bildschirm
• Bildschirmhalter
• Stromkabel
• Geber (Tiefe) mit integriertem Temperatursensor
• Geberkabel
• Geberstange Heavyspeed
• Geberadapter für Geber
• Kunststoffkoffer
• Echolottasche M.P.Softcase• HiPowerakku 12V / 7,2Ah
• Ladegerät 220V/ 12V 0,5A
• Deutsche, englische und französiche Bedienungsanleitung
• Befestigungsmaterial


----------



## nikobellic1887 (2. September 2014)

*AW: Echolot Neuling, brauche dringend Hilfe !*



nikobellic1887 schrieb:


> LOWRANCE Elite 3x Farbecholot Mit Geberstange, Tasche, 12V Akku, Aufladgerät, etc für 206€ warn Angebot auf Ebay von Stollenwerk Versand. wenn du dir das Set woanders zusammengestellt hättest, hättest du 250+ geblecht



Das reicht für meine Zwecke lt. Beschreibung vollkommen. (seen bis 25m tiefe, ostsee)

Werde aber nach eintreffen des Artikels & erstem Test aufn See nochmal ausführlich schildern wie das Teil arbeitet, falls es bei dir ein Echolot mit kleinerem Bildschirm auch tut!


----------



## allegoric (2. September 2014)

*AW: Echolot Neuling, brauche dringend Hilfe !*

Auf Ostsee ohne GPS!? Wo bleibt denn da der Spaß am Gerät *g*?

Aber jetzt einmal im Ernst: Mache nicht den Fehler und kaufe dir wegen aktuellem "Nicht-benötigen" nur ein billig-Echo, damit du überhaupt ein Echolot hast! 
Du wirst draufzahlen, das schwöre ich dir, weil ich den Fehler auch gemacht habe.

Zum Tiefe halten reicht ein billig-schwarz/weiß-Echo allemal. Aber du wirst keine zuverlässigen Fischanzeigen bekommen, gerade Futterfisch wird häufig mit Pflanze verwechselt, weil die Auflösung nicht ausreicht oder gar nicht erst angezeigt (häufiger der Fall!). Das ist totale Grütze! Die Bodenhärte ist zwar ablesbar, kann aber durch die fehlenden Farbstufen manchmal nicht eingeschätzt werden, ob z.B. flacher Pflanzenbewuchs herrscht oder tatsächlich schlammiger Grund da ist. Harter Grund wird zuverlässig angezeigt.

Um die gerade aufgelisten Probleme zu beseitigen hilft schon einmal ein stärker auflösendes Echolot wie das Elite 4x (ohne GPS und Plotter) mit LED Beleuchtung und Farbanzeige, was man aktuell für 150€ ohne Batterie, Geberhalter und Tasche bekommt und ich fürs reine Echoloten auch empfehlen kann. Die Anzeige durch den farbigen Schirm ist sehr gut und auch bei starker Helligkeit relativ gut ablesbar. Fische und Bodenstrukturen werden zuverlässig angezeigt.

Aber wenn man das Echo auch auf größeren Gewässern z.B. Bodden oder Meer nutzen will, dann rate ich gleich zu einem Echo + GPS + Plotter, um nachträglich Karten anzufertigen oder kaufen zu können. Denn Hotspots zu markieren oder gerade übertriftende Löcher wieder zu finden, halte ich für unerlässlich und es macht auch noch Spaß.

Es nehmen sich die Hersteller nicht zu viel. Ich habe mich für Lowrance und einem Elite 5 Chirp + GPS entschieden, weil man damit auch Karten erstellen kann, denn in meinem Gebiet gibt es keine Gewässerdaten, die als Karte genutzt werden können. So nutze ich Reefmaster, um das nachzuholen und das geht bis auf den Abfahraufwand sehr gut und macht Spaß. Die Chirp-Technologie ist genial, wenn es um genaue Anzeigen von Futterfisch, Strukturen etc. geht. Das reine, normale Echolotbild zeigt dafür andere Sachen detaillierter. Ich möchte daher weder auf Chirp, noch das normale Echo, noch das GPS verzichten. Ich habe drei Jahre gebraucht, um einmal alle Echolotypen bis 600 € aus dem Lowrance-Programm zu besitzen .


----------



## nikobellic1887 (2. September 2014)

*AW: Echolot Neuling, brauche dringend Hilfe !*



allegoric schrieb:


> Auf Ostsee ohne GPS!? Wo bleibt denn da der Spaß am Gerät *g*?
> 
> Aber jetzt einmal im Ernst: Mache nicht den Fehler und kaufe dir wegen aktuellem "Nicht-benötigen" nur ein billig-Echo, damit du überhaupt ein Echolot hast!
> Du wirst draufzahlen, das schwöre ich dir, weil ich den Fehler auch gemacht habe.
> ...



Hast du dir alle Dinger aus neugierde gegönnt oder immer wieder enttäuscht worden &weitergesucht  ?:q

Ja, gut bin nicht oft auf der Ostsee, vl 3x im Jahr. Ungefähre Hotspotstellen kenne ich auch so, für mich wars nur Interessant dann auch die Dorsche über dem Grund erkennen zu können etc. ich denke da reicht das Elite 3x auch aus. Werde es eher auf Seen öfter benutzen um Kanten zu finden, als dass ich  1h rumfahre & genau die eine perfekte Stelle mit Futterfisch etc zu finden :q

& wiegesagt, die nächste Zeit ist mein Budget begrenzt (Ausbildngsgehalt ist nicht so üppig #d), mehr als die knapp 200€ waren nicht drin. & außerdem habe ich dann schonmal den ganzen Krempel alá Geberstange, Tasche, Befestigungsmaterial, Akku etc. mit drin. Das Echolot selber kostet ja nur 110€ oder so

Klar werde ich wahrscheinlich irgendwann, wenn ich mal ~250-500€ gespart hab mir ein hochwertigeres Gerät zulegen MIT GPS, dann bleibt es aber auch dabei, da ich das meiste Zubehör jetzt schon habe.

Außerdem bin ich totaler neuling auf diesem Gebiet & ich würde mit nem 500€ Gerät wahrscheinlich genausowenig erkennen wie mit meinem elite 3x. Du musst ersteinmal lernen die Bilder richtig zu deuten, Strukturen als "Hotspot" zu erkennen etc.

Aber du hast sicher recht. Raufzahlen werde ich garantiert, weil iwann reicht das kleine Teil halt nicht mehr aus. Aber damit lasse ich mir 2- 3 Jahre Zeit


----------



## Esox 1960 (2. September 2014)

*AW: Echolot Neuling, brauche dringend Hilfe !*



nikobellic1887 schrieb:


> So habe mir das gute Stück jetzt bestellt, was du mir empfohlen hast Esox, dankeschön! werde schauen ob die ~210€ gut angelegt waren & ich auf der Ostsee gut die Dorsche finden werde!



Viel Spaß mit dem Teil,und viele dicke :a...........#6.


----------



## allegoric (2. September 2014)

*AW: Echolot Neuling, brauche dringend Hilfe !*



nikobellic1887 schrieb:


> Hast du dir alle Dinger aus neugierde gegönnt oder immer wieder enttäuscht worden &weitergesucht  ?:q
> 
> Ja, gut bin nicht oft auf der Ostsee, vl 3x im Jahr. Ungefähre Hotspotstellen kenne ich auch so, für mich wars nur Interessant dann auch die Dorsche über dem Grund erkennen zu können etc. ich denke da reicht das Elite 3x auch aus. Werde es eher auf Seen öfter benutzen um Kanten zu finden, als dass ich  1h rumfahre & genau die eine perfekte Stelle mit Futterfisch etc zu finden :q
> 
> ...



Ja, das ist ja nicht schlecht! Das entspricht meinem alten Elite-4, was die Echoleistung anbelangt. Damit kommst du bestimmt gut hin für die nächsten Jahre und wünsche dir natürlich viel Erfolg ;-).


----------



## nikobellic1887 (2. September 2014)

*AW: Echolot Neuling, brauche dringend Hilfe !*

Danke Jungs. :m

Werde den Tread demnächst nochmal mit den ersten Berichten auffrischen!


----------



## Marcello88 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Echolot Neuling, brauche dringend Hilfe !*

Moin - ich habe mir gestern auch das 3x bestellt. Ich werde es am Wochenende mal ausprobieren und berichten.

Gibt es mittlerweile bessere Erfahrung mit dem Gerät ? Einer der mir gewisse echobilder deuten oder erklären kann ? 
Suche nämlich so eine Art Legende


----------



## Bellyboatangler (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Echolot Neuling, brauche dringend Hilfe !*

Ich kann nur eines sagen das Du es bereuen wirst Dir ein billiges Model zu kaufen. Heutzutage kannst Dir fuer etwa 500 euros ein Garmin echomap 40-45 kaufen.
Verschiedene Versionen je nach Verkaufsland. In Deutschland is das 42dv das Model.in Gb is 45dv.
Kannst jedenfalls Karten erstellen. WEGPUNKTE EINGEBEN UND Karten kaufen. Selbst wenn Du nach Norwegian faehrst kannst Du Dir Karten kaufen oder selber erstellen



Nimm zumindestens ein kompass auf der Ostsee mit.Wirst wissen wieso wenn Du das erste mal im Nebel angelst


----------

